# how to edit flash exe files



## shivi4 (Oct 27, 2006)

i have flash exe file how to edit that

which is best softwae fo editing and creating flash


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 27, 2006)

First u have to convert the flash files to .swf. Then open them in flash and edit as u want


----------



## shivi4 (Oct 27, 2006)

how to convet them into swf file

and which software to use to edit them


can i convet powerpoint into flash


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 28, 2006)

You may flash decompilers. a few links *www.freedownloadscenter.com/Web_Authoring/Multimedia_Web_Authoring_Tools/Flash_Decompiler.html
*www.sothink.com/flashdecompiler/


----------



## andy1234 (Jun 23, 2009)

try this one its also good swf files can be edited through it *ppt2swfsdk.com/


----------



## Aspire (Jun 24, 2009)

*www.sothink.com/flashdecompiler/
^^
The best


----------

